# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  Как вести себя с Майей?

## Ямуначарья дас

14.03.2009  plexx:

Харе Кришна!
Примите мои поклоны!

Около двух-трех месяцев назад я начал знакомиться с ведической культурой.. Лекции, книги Шрилы Прабхупады, чтение форума, слушание мантр... У меня возник большой энтузиазм духовного развития... Я стал вегетарианцем, отказался от одурманивающих веществ (кроме чая..), азартных игр.. недавно начал читать круг мантры утром..

Но у меня возникли некоторые трудности в общении... Друзья, поначалу, очень странно восприняли эти изменения.. Они хорошие люди, но пока далеки от духовности..(хотя, кто я такой, чтобы так говорить..) Так же пропал интерес общаться на большинство тем, им интересных .. Иногда рассказываю им о Кришне.. Друзья начали относиться ко мне как к "немного странному".. Понятное дело...в клубы, бары не хожу, ложусь в 9-10, встаю рано, пиво не пью, светские беседы не поддерживаю..и т.д.

Недавно начал замечать, что у меня, порой, появляются вспышки агрессии.. они появляются когда я на какое-то время забываю о Кришне.. особенно после общения со "светскими" людьми..

Вот у меня и возник вопрос.. как вести себя с майей?
Я пока не могу научиться жить в обществе "майи", но в то же время с Кришной в сознании.. поэтому я стараюсь сводить общение к минимуму и читать больше книг..но.. правильно ли я поступаю?

Или нужно продолжать обсуждать все подряд с друзьями (хотя это скучно, когда помнишь о Кришне)..

Как реагировать на просьбы друзей? Исходить из того полезно это для них духовно или нет?

Как поддерживать общение с друзьями?

и еще вопрос.... =\
могу ли я читать мантру с утра.. при том, что я не полностью соблюдаю 4й принцип... ?
Это оскорбление и мне лучше не читать ее пока? Или, наоборот, - так мне будет легче следовать наставлениям...?

Спасибо за ответы!
извиняюсь за глупые вопросы, ответы на которые я и сам, может быть, знаю... хочу узнать что вы думаете, уважаемые преданные?

примите мои поклоны

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Plexx! Примите мои поклоны!

Шримад Бхагаватам (3.29.17), фрагмент комментария: «Преданному нет никакого смысла дружить с обыкновенными людьми; он должен общаться с другими преданными, чтобы, проводя время в беседах на духовные темы, они помогали друг другу обрести духовное знание.»

Наше сознание подобно кристаллу, который меняет свою окраску в зависимости от цвета окружающего освещения. Попадая в определенную социальную среду, мы начинаем постепенно принимать ее ценности. Общаясь преимущественно со спортсменами, мы сами, вероятно, скоро начнем заниматься спортом, общаясь с музыкантами – музыкой. В процессе общения люди обмениваются вкусами, которыми привыкли наслаждаться. Нет ничего удивительного в том, что близкое общение с друзьями-непреданными привело к описанной Вами ситуации.

Что касается проповеди друзьям, то в начале пути наша способность проповедовать невелика, поскольку у нас мало реализаций в Сознании Кришны.

Повторять махамантру в наш век могут все люди, по милости Господа Чайтаньи. Благодаря повторению махамантры каждый может очиститься и избавиться от любых греховных привычек.

Спасибо Вам за Ваш вопрос, буду рад новым вопросам.

----------

